# Where a Helmet!!



## J Bold (Jan 28, 2007)

Few things upset me more than seeing guys coming down trails without a helmet- they usually fall into two categories:1) don't know enough 2) too cool for school. It is very selfish not to wear a helmet- it puts other riders an a position of responsibility if your melon crashes into a rock! I am not talking about your buddies I am talking about a stranger who comes along your lifeless body and has the immediate responsibility of getting your ass out safely. When a helmet-less cyclist comes careening by I yell "helmet!" or "8 more behind me, mostly kids!"

Peace


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

> Where a Helmet


Mine's in the kitchen. Where's yours?


----------



## Scooty (Jul 17, 2008)

In the truck.


----------



## mjsca07 (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine's in the garage


----------



## moogle (Jun 22, 2006)

On my head :thumbsup:


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

right now, hanging on my handlebars - in the garage.

when I'm riding, it's on my head of course.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

*"Where a Helmet!!"*

"There a helmet"

Igor, Young Frankenstein


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

mtroy said:


> *"Where a Helmet!!"*
> 
> "There a helmet"


Everywhere a helmet, helmet.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I would WEAR my helmet if i knew WHERE it was.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

good thread to read through :thumbsup: >> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=3829678


----------



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

pinkheadedbug said:


> Everywhere a helmet, helmet.


Holy Crap that's funny!


----------



## J Bold (Jan 28, 2007)

*Ha Ha and I am school teaher!!*

Here a helmet, there a helmet- everywhere a helmet except on your cabeza!!!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

J Bold said:


> ha,ha and I am a school teacher


..with a good sense of humor:thumbsup:


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

(sigh) It's been a couple months since the last one of these threads. I suppose it's time for another one. Funny, I could swear the last 5 or 6 of these have all been started by illiterate morons.

I couldn't agree more. In fact, I think screaming safety recommendations at total strangers shouldn't stop there. Whenever I see someone riding without pads, I'm going to yell at them "PADS!"... better yet, if I see someone not wearing full body armor, I'm going to scream "ARMOR!!!". But just in case they're french, I don't want them thinking I'm getting lovey with them, so I'll be sure to say "ARMOR, A$$HOLE!!!" Not "Hi", "Hello", or "Nice day..." I'm going to make damn sure they know their lifestyle is not up to my standards and expectations. Shoot, just the other day, I saw a guy riding this old bike... it didn't even have 6in of travel! And it had XT! What a rickety sh!tpile. Just think of the what could have happened, if he cased a 30 footer. And then all the impressionable kids that saw him! God, think of the children!! From now on, whenever I see someone riding a bike not as nice as mine, I'm going to make sure to stop them on the trail, take their bike, smash it over a log, and tell them to get a real machine. It's really for the greater good.

I could be assuming that everyone comes from the same background, does the same kind of riding, has the same skill set, and the same philosophy of life, etc... as I do, but, nah... that's not an assumption.

These threads never get anywhere. People who wouldn't wear a helmet, still wont wear a helmet, even if you posted a thread telling them to, or screamed in their face on the trail (in fact, that's a better way to get yourself popped in the mouth than getting a stranger to wear a lid). People who do wear helmets, will continue to. People who do and don't, will continue to use their judgement. And every other country in the world will continue to go along riding without them.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

A prominent BMX rider (Mike Aitken) had a nasty crash a week or two ago and is still in a coma. Don't know the extent of what happened, but it's a head injury and I highly doubt he had a lid on, which is a shame since it could have saved him. 

I don't ride BMX, but love to watch BMX videos with all the crazy riding, and rarely do any of these guys wear helmets. And the stuff they do is plain NUTS compared to what most of us ride. It seems to me like the older we get the more conscious we are of safety. The younger guys still don't "get it" for the most part and helmets just aren't "cool".


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Mine is also in the kitchen right now.


----------



## M_S (Nov 18, 2007)

I have three on a shelf. On my head a I have a cool retro swobo cycling cap.


----------



## KevinJ (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with HotBlack, you can't just tell grown adults to wear a helmet, they know they're not wearing one, they're not going to listen to some random.

Today I saw a pretty bad example of it though. I rode past a father and son (son was about 12 or 13 years old) neither of which were wearing helmets but what can you do? If his dad's not making him wear one, who am I to say anything so I just said 'hey how's it going' and kept riding.


----------



## VaughnA (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't say anything to most people but I have been known to point at my head when passing a parent with a kid without a helmet on an offroad trail.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm not one to tell anyone about a helmet no less a parent for the safety of their children. I try to point out & educate that a simple inexpensive piece of plastic and styrofoam designed for the soul purpose of protecting ones head is whole lot cheaper then brain surgery. Studies have shown I'm sure that even a person passing out from the standing position has the potential of hitting his or her head when they hit the ground. Put a person on a bike at a slow 5mph's and the impact, fall distance & fall rate increases. Those who say " I'll never fall" are full of crap. Who's to say what could jump out in front of you while going down a mountain trail or a simple cruise down the street? A dog or cat could jump out of nowhere or something as small as a bee could take anyone out . My favorite personal experience came last Thanksgiving at my bosses house. His 13 year oldish daughter and the younger brother were riding around and neither of them had a helmet on. I asked his daughter why she didn't have a helmet on. She said she had one but dad never makes me wear it. she said it messes up her hair and don't think it look cool. With dad standing right next to me I asked her if she thought she would look cool in a wheel chair? She didn't say much after that, but her look was priceless. The next work day my boss told me he's now making all his kids put the insurance on their melons. Regardless if some don't approve of others trying to increase the quality of life, no matter how many times I and we suggest wearing something as inexpensive as a helmet and if 1 out of 1000 listen, then I/we just helped save at last one life. My self as others will back me up I'm sure, will continue to preach safety no matter how many other threads will be started.


added: The TV show's that show accidents and crashes of bikers , skate boarders and roller bladder's, agood 85%+ of the one's doing stupid stunts are not wearing helmets


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

You know when I was growing up I never wore a helmet, rode over home-made jumps that me and the boys in town would make out of scrap plywood and cinder blocks never had an issue when I was a kid. however one day when I was in college I was commuting my 3 mile commute nice summer day, and I got taken by a black berretta that ran a stop light, had a serious concussion and a broken arm was very lucky, doc said he has never seen someone take a hit like that to the skull without a helmet and walk out with just a concussion. I don't commute anymore, motorists scare the hell out of me. Since then I have picked up MTB with my bf. I wont ride with anyone that isn't wearing a lid. 

That being said, I keep mine in the jeep (steed transporter as we now call it) next to my bike.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

It's up to others whether they ride with a helmet or not, but if I'm leading a ride you ain't coming along unless you have a helmet. Most people I know take the same view. Also, many of us carry a spare helmet just in case.

The last time I broke this rule, the guy was a former NHL defenceman who figured he was tough enough not to wear one. By the end of our regular ride he was pretty shaken up by what we'd ridden and told me he was going to go straight out and buy one.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

J Bold said:


> When a helmet-less cyclist comes careening by I yell "helmet!" or "8 more behind me, mostly kids!"


Yeah ... not really going to do much good there buddy. As has been stated above - people are gonna do it no matter what you say.

I used to say something (not yelling mind you, just a comment), and I understand the frustration some people must feel when they see it (trauma nurses/doctors, parents of children with bike accident acquired brain injuries etc), but now I just see it and move on. It really seems to be one of those things that people will decide on their own. *

hopefully before they spend the rest of their life eating through a straw...


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

pinkheadedbug said:


> ... By the end of our regular ride he was pretty shaken up by what we'd ridden and told me he was going to go straight out and buy one.


That mentality bothers me, that he would ride something with a helmet that he would not ride without one. I wear a helmet all the time when I ride and ski. (Search some threads a while back for why, I learned the hard way and am paying for it now) But helmets are only rated at low speeds, 13 mph or less, and they do not protect against all head injuries, or any neck injuries. A helmet something to provide a false sense of security so that you try things you shouldn't.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

emtnate said:


> That mentality bothers me, that he would ride something with a helmet that he would not ride without one. I wear a helmet all the time when I ride and ski. (Search some threads a while back for why, I learned the hard way and am paying for it now) But helmets are only rated at low speeds, 13 mph or less, and they do not protect against all head injuries, or any neck injuries. A helmet something to provide a false sense of security so that you try things you shouldn't.


I don't think that's quite what he was saying. It was more that the risk level was higher than he had anticipated.

However, there is a cushion effect. If I wear armor I'll generally attempt stuff I wouldn't when I'm not wearing it. It's hard not to take it into account. (And in fact this is a reason I seldom wear armor, because I know it changes how I ride).


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*There a Helmet !!*

Yes, I know, it was already posted. Young "Frankenstein"

Mine is always chin- strapped around my Camelbak as a reminder. Around here, I'd say the lid/lidless ratio is pretty much 60/40% from what I've seen.

Most times I ride with one. but sometimes I don't. Same as when I'm hang gliding. If I'm not climbing an Alpine route, I never "Where" a helmet when I'm rock climbing. What's more, I only ride solo, the same as I SCUBA dive .

I ski, drive a car, and while walking down a busy sidewalk or "just walk" some of our foothill trails, I get buzzed past by 100's of helmet wearing bike riders and have never worn a helmet to stave off a possible collision, what the difference ?

Accidents happen. I'm adult enough to assess the risks for any given situation.

Only, in all of "extreme" sport activities that I participate in, does the issue of wearing a helmet become almost a "religious" issue, except in cycling.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Yeah ... not really going to do much good there buddy. As has been stated above - people are gonna do it no matter what you say.
> 
> I used to say something (not yelling mind you, just a comment), and I understand the frustration some people must feel when they see it (trauma nurses/doctors, parents of children with bike accident acquired brain injuries etc), but now I just see it and move on. It really seems to be one of those things that people will decide on their own. *
> 
> hopefully before they spend the rest of their life eating through a straw...


I don't care if they wear one or not but I don't want my taxes paying for their continuing health care if they get hurt not wearing one.


----------



## tonytourist (Oct 5, 2008)

I always wear a helmet and gloves, though I don't plan on falling, it is one thing that may protect me if I fall.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I keep my helmet zipped up for the right ride.


----------



## FRAYZ99 (Jul 10, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> (sigh) It's been a couple months since the last one of these threads. I suppose it's time for another one. Funny, I could swear the last 5 or 6 of these have all been started by illiterate morons.
> 
> I couldn't agree more. In fact, I think screaming safety recommendations at total strangers shouldn't stop there. Whenever I see someone riding without pads, I'm going to yell at them "PADS!"... better yet, if I see someone not wearing full body armor, I'm going to scream "ARMOR!!!". But just in case they're french, I don't want them thinking I'm getting lovey with them, so I'll be sure to say "ARMOR, A$$HOLE!!!" Not "Hi", "Hello", or "Nice day..." I'm going to make damn sure they know their lifestyle is not up to my standards and expectations. Shoot, just the other day, I saw a guy riding this old bike... it didn't even have 6in of travel! And it had XT! What a rickety sh!tpile. Just think of the what could have happened, if he cased a 30 footer. And then all the impressionable kids that saw him! God, think of the children!! From now on, whenever I see someone riding a bike not as nice as mine, I'm going to make sure to stop them on the trail, take their bike, smash it over a log, and tell them to get a real machine. It's really for the greater good.
> 
> ...


That was the best reply ever written! who gives a Sh$t if someone else isn't wearing a helmet?? Worry about your head and I'll worry about mine!! I've checked a tree more than a few times, do I need to wear football pads now?? I guess you can't go downhill without disc brakes now too!!! it's too unsafe!!! WAHHH!! Shut up and ride your dam bike!!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

wormvine said:


> I don't care if they wear one or not but I don't want my taxes paying for their continuing health care if they get hurt not wearing one.


I partially agree with this (if you look carefully I kinda already hinted at it). However, there are many, many worse examples of badly spent tax dollars than helping pay someone's health care or hospital bills - even if it could have either been avoided or reduced in severity.


----------



## FRAYZ99 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm all about helmets but I remember riding before the whole X-Games thing and back then really just roadies wore helmets. Now more people are riding and Mountainbiking has come leaps and bounds and if someone rides without a helmet today they are going to fall off a cliff and become a tax wasting vegetable??? Again, I'm all for helmets but what about shinpads, and chest protectors?? and you have to have a full face right?? No point even wearing a helmet if there no face protection!! and eye protection!! You could go on and on. If you want to wear a helemt or not, it's your choice, but screaming at everyone whose not up to your saftey standards is pretty stupid.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 2, 2004)

Drove 1.5 hours to ride w/my brother on some pretty tame terrain. I Forgot my helmet...after hours into ride, this guy rides in my direction & says "HELMETS REQUIRED!!!" (they were not). It was I who missed my lid...at that moment, all I wanted to do was a clothes-line & pound the crap out of the Dude. 

What a society we live..."Do This" "Don't Do That" "I haven't a clue whats up in your life, but I know best" 

"Do as I say...if for noth'n else, For the Sake of the Children"

Last weekend, I hear a women say in my direction, "I can't believe he took up that whole parking spot w/that thing" (my motorcycle) I say to the child toot'n Mom, "I can't believe she's taking those kids into a Bar on a Sunday". :nono:


----------



## MikeyVT (Apr 8, 2005)

So if one of you that doesn't wear a helmet endos and smashes your head into the dirt would you be upset if i just rode by and didn't help? It is my own decision after all.

Let's face it. It is more stupid to ride a motorcycle without a helmet. Yet people still do it.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 2, 2004)

MikeyVT said:


> So if one of you that doesn't wear a helmet endos and smashes your head into the dirt would you be upset if i just rode by and didn't help? It is my own decision after all.
> 
> Let's face it. It is more stupid to ride a motorcycle without a helmet. Yet people still do it.


Naw, I'd be more upset if you claimed to be stopping because you feel _I should _be injured cause I did an endo in the dirt on a flat trail and need your help because I forgot my helmet.

All I'm saying is if you have any problem w/stopping because someones down with an injury You feel they shouldn't have been subjected to because of your own predetermined opinions, YA do just that; toss my i-pod in the woods & just kick my carcass aside, so the children don't have to log roll it, cause I'm just the stupid idiot who forgot his helmet to ride some tame terrain. Just Keep on Riding, Dude, Thanks anyway.

Reminds me of a local group of strong riders who are self proclaimed hard-cores (who have that stupid little smirk and tell everyone who will listen what others do wrong even behind each other backs) passed by my bloody shouldered ars, (w/helmet) without a word of "got what you need for tools"...just laughed & said to one another "there's the guy w/a bike nicer than his car"....& just kept on going. I walked out cause I already had used my spare tube on the ride. Some of em still have the nerve, after 10 years on those very trails, "why don't you group ride with us?" Me: "Thanks, but _you_ are the very reason I don't group ride with you guys & furthermore I don't like that yuppie beer you guys sip after. I don't like you off the trails why would like you on trail." Bunch of frustrated-in-life dorks.

I could go on & on, story upon story, about these types but...I'll spare you. Time to go ride'n w/the helmet i'll never ever forget. Chow!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I think there's a 3rd category: 3) Old timers that grew up riding when no-helmet was acceptable. I fall into that category, but I still wear one. Given the situation a helmet might not always be needed. It's not going to be black and white much like the rest of life.

One thing I hate is condescending people. The OP started riding in 2000. I started riding about 1970 and got my first real mountain bike in 1985, and ridden or raced almost everything with two wheels (some at a pro level) so I might know a thing or two without being told by a n00b. Thanks.

1970 = no helmet.
1985 guys, "you idiot 1970 guys for not wearing a helmet."

1985 = skid lid.
2000 guys, "you idiot 1985 guys for not wearing a hard shell helmet."

2000 = hard shell helmet.
2015 guys, "you idiot 2000 guys for not wearing full face helmet."

2015 = full face helmet.
2030 guys, " you idiot 2015 guys for not wearing full active body armor. Fricken un-safe idiots."


----------



## AugustWest (May 3, 2007)

HotBlack said:


> (sigh) It's been a couple months since the last one of these threads. I suppose it's time for another one. Funny, I could swear the last 5 or 6 of these have all been started by illiterate morons.
> 
> I couldn't agree more. In fact, I think screaming safety recommendations at total strangers shouldn't stop there. Whenever I see someone riding without pads, I'm going to yell at them "PADS!"... better yet, if I see someone not wearing full body armor, I'm going to scream "ARMOR!!!". But just in case they're french, I don't want them thinking I'm getting lovey with them, so I'll be sure to say "ARMOR, A$$HOLE!!!" Not "Hi", "Hello", or "Nice day..." I'm going to make damn sure they know their lifestyle is not up to my standards and expectations. Shoot, just the other day, I saw a guy riding this old bike... it didn't even have 6in of travel! And it had XT! What a rickety sh!tpile. Just think of the what could have happened, if he cased a 30 footer. And then all the impressionable kids that saw him! God, think of the children!! From now on, whenever I see someone riding a bike not as nice as mine, I'm going to make sure to stop them on the trail, take their bike, smash it over a log, and tell them to get a real machine. It's really for the greater good.
> 
> ...


Good stuff here.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

My bike helmet is in the states, I do have a advanced combat helmet here with me!


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

I where... err, wear this...


----------



## Wiz (Dec 2, 2004)

wahunterinrok said:


> My bike helmet is in the states, I do have a advanced combat helmet here with me!


I believe you & your advanced combat model meet any MTB'n specifications & requirements.

Your bike helmet & friends will waiting for you to get back here & do some State Side riding. Thank You!


----------



## pcruz8 (Jun 27, 2008)

Your head is your responsibility and yours alone. 

I hate self-righteous idiots who tell others what's "right or wrong". Mind your own business. You don't have to stop if you don't want to.

Personally, I wear a helmet except for very long slow climbs and I'm starting to overheat.


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

shwinn8 said:


> Studies have shown I'm sure that even a person passing out from the standing position has the potential of hitting his or her head when they hit the ground. Put a person on a bike at a slow 5mph's and the impact, fall distance & fall rate increases. Those who say " I'll never fall" are full of crap.


Exactly what happened to me when I cracked my second helmet.

I woke up from my crash and was found by another rider. When I stood up the guy asked if my knee was able to have pressure on it. It hurt but I stood up I looked at my knee flowing a stream of blood and could see layers of skin. I cant handel blood or anything like that and started to feel sweaty and dizzy. Next think I know the same rider who found me was waking me up from the ground. Apparently I fell straight backwards and cracked my helmet in half. Im glad I had it on even though I was just "standing" on the trail.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Bends But Doesn't Break (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Razorfish said:


> I think there's a 3rd category: 3) Old timers that grew up riding when no-helmet was acceptable. I fall into that category, but I still wear one. Given the situation a helmet might not always be needed. It's not going to be black and white much like the rest of life.
> 
> One thing I hate is condescending people. The OP started riding in 2000. I started riding about 1970 and got my first real mountain bike in 1985, and ridden or raced almost everything with two wheels (some at a pro level) so I might know a thing or two without being told by a n00b. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Pretty much my situation too.
Started riding in the same period (69)
Nobody I knew wore, discussed or even knew if a bike helmet existed that I am aware of.
Now, I wear one on every ride. Started the habit back in about 91-92.
Mandatory for my sons when they come riding as well. 
Any of my few riding friends also wear one every time I have ever ridden with or seen pictures of them riding.
Guess I am lucky that way as the topic has never come up.

michael


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

11111111111


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

not more then 10mph's if that > 




" i've done this tones of times" > 




" i take this drop all the time" > 




he knows how to roll !! > 




smart kids good video. sounds like something I've said a few times before..> 




i can post more.... no helmet=:nono: ... those who do :thumbsup:


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

for those who have children and young family members : http://www.bhsi.org/mandator.htm

http://usff.com/hldl/frames/50state.html


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I've always felt that not wearing a helmet was like smoking... 
shows nothing other than a fierce desire to prove how indestructible one is. (more often than not, with inevitably destructible results)

We've all heard the old adage "if she smokes, she pokes", is there a "if they don't wear a helmet, they're down to nom-it" or something equivalent? 
(forgive the horrid ICHC poetic attempt, it's just what popped up)


(BTW, I was really hoping by the "where a helmet" title that this was going to be a puzzle or something... consider me disappointed) rft:


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

If people are going to bring up corner-cases then we should all wear helmets when we walk too.

How about while running? Surely we can run much faster than the minimum riding speed.

I'm all for helmets and wear mine but it's just not required in every possible situation. If it is then we should always wear our helmet. While walking, running, driving, sleeping, etc.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

After some of the stuff I've blundered into/over/through, I'll wear a helmet for life.

So will my kids.

None of you are my kids, so you're on your own.


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

There are also a lot of drinking and driving fatalities, but we seem to somehow promote post ride boozing. I have seen plenty get behind the wheel after kicking back a few but have yet to see a thread bashing this type of behavior, and I can even remember a couple posts with pics of the driver w/ beer in hand. Just sayin'...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

I will never forget the post from summer of 05 - a MTBR member takes his dog out for a quick ride around the block sans helmet and BLAM.

WARNING - GRAPHIC PICTURES IN THREAD:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

*Why*



J Bold said:


> Few things upset me more than seeing guys coming down trails without a helmet- they usually fall into two categories:1) don't know enough 2) too cool for school. It is very selfish not to wear a helmet- it puts other riders an a position of responsibility if your melon crashes into a rock! I am not talking about your buddies I am talking about a stranger who comes along your lifeless body and has the immediate responsibility of getting your ass out safely. When a helmet-less cyclist comes careening by I yell "helmet!" or "8 more behind me, mostly kids!"
> 
> Peace


Why yell.

It's called "Natural Selection".


----------



## Wiz (Dec 2, 2004)

washedup said:


> There are also a lot of drinking and driving fatalities, but we seem to somehow promote post ride boozing. I have seen plenty get behind the wheel after kicking back a few but have yet to see a thread bashing this type of behavior, and I can even remember a couple posts with pics of the driver w/ beer in hand. Just sayin'...


I have certain rules I play by; No #1 Rule:* I don't drink unless I've ridd'n, therefore I ride alot*!

No need to word fight...but you'd be interested in pics at our trailhead(s)...topless chicks, booz'n, blazing, fires and Oh ya, the never-ending job of pick'n up other people's crap.

(pls note: I have suffered several friends deaths due to booz'n...I don't advocate DUIs)

A driver w/beer in hand OMG! I bet he/she had at least a .004% of blood alcohol content & even worse - after work'n out! We should install Breathalyzers at all trailheads...these MTBers are an accident waiting to happen. Jeez, thank god for all the non-athletic types, they really have their priorities right when they sit their arses on a bar stool @ restaurant/pub once a week (I tell ya, frigg'n armature booz'ers) Like I tell everybody....practice, practice practice.

I'm not proud: I ride everyday, I drink beer everyday. Could I be in better shape?...For Sure, But...wtf.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

HotBlack said:


> (sigh) It's been a couple months since the last one of these threads. I suppose it's time for another one. Funny, I could swear the last 5 or 6 of these have all been started by illiterate morons.
> 
> I couldn't agree more. In fact, I think screaming safety recommendations at total strangers shouldn't stop there. Whenever I see someone riding without pads, I'm going to yell at them "PADS!"... better yet, if I see someone not wearing full body armor, I'm going to scream "ARMOR!!!". But just in case they're french, I don't want them thinking I'm getting lovey with them, so I'll be sure to say "ARMOR, A$$HOLE!!!" Not "Hi", "Hello", or "Nice day..." I'm going to make damn sure they know their lifestyle is not up to my standards and expectations. Shoot, just the other day, I saw a guy riding this old bike... it didn't even have 6in of travel! And it had XT! What a rickety sh!tpile. Just think of the what could have happened, if he cased a 30 footer. And then all the impressionable kids that saw him! God, think of the children!! From now on, whenever I see someone riding a bike not as nice as mine, I'm going to make sure to stop them on the trail, take their bike, smash it over a log, and tell them to get a real machine. It's really for the greater good.
> 
> ...


You, sir, are a god on earth.


----------



## dft (Apr 9, 2004)

J Bold said:


> Few things upset me more than seeing guys coming down trails without a helmet- they usually fall into two categories:1) don't know enough 2) too cool for school. It is very selfish not to wear a helmet- it puts other riders an a position of responsibility if your melon crashes into a rock! I am not talking about your buddies I am talking about a stranger who comes along your lifeless body and has the immediate responsibility of getting your ass out safely. When a helmet-less cyclist comes careening by I yell "helmet!" or "8 more behind me, mostly kids!"
> 
> Peace


but a clue dude. why do you even give a rats a## if he wears one. like someone else said, you going to yell "pads" next time! look at bmx dudes going huge without a helmet, just a tad more risky than the mellow trails you probably ride. i'm not saying i agree, but you saying its selfish of him, pull your head out pal.


----------



## clvlc4door (Oct 17, 2006)

Or they fall into a 3rd catigory that I was in a for a while: 

" the lost helmet and in college so super broke and don't have money to buy a new helmet but the passion to ride is to overpowering so you ride without one" group

Not all are dumb or think their to cool they might not have the money for one, or came on that days ride and forgot their helmet or cant find it and after driving so far is not going to let that stop them from doing what they love.


----------

